# Washington Deere show June 24-26, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

June 24- 26 Chehalis WA
Northwest Two Cylinder Expo VI
Located at Southwest WA Fairgrounds
Contact: Gary Tapio - 360-262-9606


----------

